# Brat time and temperature?



## wudman (Jun 7, 2013)

In the guide, Smoking Meat, it lists the time for brats at 2 hours.  I'm starting mine at 225 with a 30" MES...my second try at smoking.  Is there a temperature I should pull the Johnsonvilles?  Any help welcome...


----------



## jp61 (Jun 7, 2013)

160°F safe minimum internal temperature.


----------



## wudman (Jun 7, 2013)

So, pull them at 160; regardless of time?


----------



## jp61 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes, you want to cook/smoke your food to internal temps not time.


----------



## wudman (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks...the minute I hit the submit key, I thought, "Doh"...when it's up to temp. it's cooked.  Thanks...I'll post how they came out...


----------



## jp61 (Jun 7, 2013)

If you haven't done so, test your thermometer in boiling water for accuracy. It should read 212°F. Or, are you going by the thermos in the MES?


----------



## wudman (Jun 7, 2013)

I used a CDN Pro Accurate Thermometer, Model DTQ450x.  Right out of the carton.  It read 159.8 so I pulled the brats.  (Close, as in horseshoes, dancing, and hand grenades.)  Put them in a pan, covered with foil and soaking in chicken broth.  Cut off an end and, taste is right on...


----------



## xutfuzzy (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree, cook to internal temperature (IT) but be careful about your MES's temp probe.  I double checked mine and found it was running about 5 degrees low, so when it read 160 it was really 165.  Comparing your temp probe (not the MES one, cuz that would be awkward to do) in boiling water is a terrific way to see how accurate it is.


----------



## vandy58 (Jun 9, 2013)

I was just about to post up about brats, how did they come out and what wood did you use?  I am using the exact same model as you!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 9, 2013)

I love smoked Brats and use the Johnsonvilles.  In my smoker it takes around 2-2.5 hours...the 160* is right.  Wear a bib!  Will drip juice down your chin!

Kat


----------



## wudman (Jun 10, 2013)

My first run of brats turned out "lip smackin' good".  I coated them with olive oil and dusted them with Weber Steak and Chop seasoning.  Set temp on MES to 225 and looked at them after 1 hour 30 minutes.  Gave 'em 20 more minutes, checked them for temp--158.9 so pulled them.  Wrapped them in foil after adding some chicken broth to keep 'em moist.  Used commercial apple wood chips (from Kroger store).  Reading back on these posts, there are some very helpful, smart folks with some good tips on calibrating instruments.  I'd like to try some salmon next but have seen some negative about the "farm raised" filets sold at Sam's and Costco...Any suggestions?


----------

